# aMule-2.0.0rc3 is out

## d0lby

www.amule.org

ebuild

 *Quote:*   

> Hello  
> 
> Here is a new unstable/testing aMule release: 2.0.0rc3 .. should run much better than rc1 & rc2  (that's the reason we release, if it was worse we wouldn't release  )
> 
> Win32 and Mac OSX is NOT functional yet, still work in progess. (althought win32 connects and downloads now)
> ...

 

----------

## wolf_99

Is it stable on your system?

For me it always crashes after a few minuts...

----------

## neenee

works fine here - thanks for sharing  :Wink: 

----------

## wood

Does the web interface work already? Im really waiting for it so that I can replace my windows box.

----------

## d0lby

 *wolf_99 wrote:*   

> Is it stable on your system?
> 
> For me it always crashes after a few minuts...

 

Yeah, it's not bad - crashes about as much as 1.2.7 did for me (about 1-2 times every 2-3 days perhapes)... Feels pretty solid though. I use a simple bash script I found to restart it if it crashes, so it doesn't really bother me...

 *neenee wrote:*   

> works fine here - thanks for sharing 

 

No problem man...

 *wood wrote:*   

> Does the web interface work already? Im really waiting for it so that I can replace my windows box.

 

It's not built into it, but I can't get it to work on my system. I've posted in the amule forums regarding my problem, but apparently it works fine for everyone....

----------

## nx12

I tried it, but it hangs/crashes to often for me. And it can't be run as daemon with reduced rights... So I'm still stuck with ol' good mldonkey.  :Wink: 

----------

## TheDarthJysky

Why don't you try xmule. For some reason their website is down or something but the program works fine, I donwloaded it from http://sourceforge.net/

----------

## wolf_99

Check this thread for aMule vs. xMule

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=150320&highlight=amule+xmule

I am still having seriose crashes with aMule. The program crashes after 2-5 minutes, and man, I tryed anything I can think about.

If anyone has some ideas, please post them, I realy need to get my p2p up and running.

Thanx.

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Desktop Environments.

----------

## GhePeU

upgraded ebuild

optimizations are now disabled for better stability and this ebuild has 3 new USEs:

debug: enables or disables debug

noamuleremote: optionally disables remote control utilities (webserver, web client, amulecmd text client); they're still builded by default

noamulestats: optionally disables amule GUI statistics, that require a new dependency, libgd; still builded by default

----------

## neenee

thanks for sharing  :Wink: 

----------

## TheDarthJysky

Heh,  :Smile: 

----------

## wolf_99

Cheers GhePeU, that ebuild done the trick.

I built aMule with USE="debug noamuleremote noamulestats" (if I tried with "-debug" then it didn't build. Crashed on line 67). and now it's seems to be more stable.   :Very Happy: 

Good job!

Still, aMule is gobling up CPU as if it was in the munchee's.

----------

## Xaignar

 *wolf_99 wrote:*   

> Cheers GhePeU, that ebuild done the trick.
> 
> I built aMule with USE="debug noamuleremote noamulestats" (if I tried with "-debug" then it didn't build. Crashed on line 67). and now it's seems to be more stable.  
> 
> Good job!
> ...

 

Do you have wxGTK compiled with Gtk2 and do you have the lastest wxGTK version installed? wxGTK linked to Gtk2 is especially known to cause a number of stability problems, and isn't recommended by the wxWidgets devs (though they seem to be working on it for the next version of wxWidgets).

Also, if you haven't done so already, you can try to post a backtrace in the aMule forum. We'll probably be better able to help you then (see this for more information).  :Wink: 

As with the CPU usage, well, we are working on it, but the code-base is kinda quirky and a lot of my work consists of cleaning up code, so I cant make any concrete promises. So it should hopefully improve in the future.

----------

## wolf_99

 *Xaignar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you have wxGTK compiled with Gtk2 and do you have the lastest wxGTK version installed? wxGTK linked to Gtk2 is especially known to cause a number of stability problems, and isn't recommended by the wxWidgets devs (though they seem to be working on it for the next version of wxWidgets).

 

I compiled wxGTK with USE"-unicode -gtk2". Always do.  The aMule ebuild dosn't alow to build aMule aginst a USE="unicode || gtk2" built wxGTK. SO I am prity sure about that  :Smile: 

 *Xaignar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, if you haven't done so already, you can try to post a backtrace in the aMule forum. We'll probably be better able to help you then (see this for more information). 

 

Good idea, I'll try that out.

 *Xaignar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As with the CPU usage, well, we are working on it, but the code-base is kinda quirky and a lot of my work consists of cleaning up code, so I cant make any concrete promises. So it should hopefully improve in the future.

 

Congratulation on the good work, which I asume is not easy.

Hopefully it would improve. Curentley aMule maneges to stay alive for half an hour an hour befor it crashes. An improvemnt on the previose 2 minutes  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------

## t0mcat

 *d0lby wrote:*   

> I use a simple bash script I found to restart it if it crashes, so it doesn't really bother me...

 

could you tell me where did you found it? i've searched with google but no way, and i dunno how to make it by myself...

----------

## Xaignar

```
#!/bin/sh

while true

do

        date >> ~/logfile.txt

        amule

        sleep 10

done
```

This is what I use.  :Wink: 

----------

## wolf_99

Here is another script to keep aMule running.

I made this script since I saw that some times aMule crashes but dosn't realy die. So if you would try to run aMule again it would create a new process, but won't do any thing.

If aMule will crash like that and you would run that script, a new aMule process will be created evry 10 seconds which would resault in a system crash.

This script checks if aMule is runing befor atempting to restart it.

Things not sot done by this script:

1.) To set it at a lower priorty. I didn't find how to do that.

2.) Enabling it to run without a terminal.

If any one knows how to do the above two, please post so i can improve this script a bit more  :Very Happy: 

```
#!/bin/bash

#restarts amule if crashed

N=20 #how many seconds to wait between checks

#endless loop to check if amule is runing

while true

do

  #check if it's on the procces list

  GET_PS=`ps -A | grep amule`

  #if we got an empty line, that means that amule isn't running

  if [ !  -n "$GET_PS" ]

  then

      #run amule

      amule

  fi

  #wait N seconds till next check

  sleep $N

done

```

----------

## lblblb

regarding the above script.

to change the priority of the script, from within the script:

man bash says that "$      Expands to the process ID of the shell", so I believe you would add as the second executable line in the script 

```
renice +1 $$
```

...something like that...

Or, roll the whole script into a file with these contents -- it won't start up a separate shell ( saves a little ram ), starts the command in the bbackground then exits, and the priority of the checking program is lowered by 10.

```
# a script to restart amule if it stops. it checks the process table every so often for the string amule.

nice bash -c '( while true; do { GET_PS=`ps -A |grep amule`; if [ ! -n "$GET_PS" ]; then { amule; } fi; sleep 120; }; done )' &

```

I don't actually have amule installed, so I can't *really* test it. But the script appears to work. let me know how it goes.

Cheers.

----------

## wolf_99

Yep, it works all right.

Just a slight problem - it gives aMule a nice of 5. What I whant is that the script would run on a nice of 5 while aMule would have a normal nice (0).

Is that even posible?

That thing without needing a shell, is cool. One window less   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dhurt

Thanks for the ebuild and start script . Working alright here, and the 2.0 uses MUCH less CPU power than the previous versions of amule and xmule that I tried.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlackEdder

Just wanted to mention that the new 2.0.0 rocks in the way that it finally uses a lot less cpu. I didn''t want to use amule 1.2.7 because it used everything between 10 and 40% cpu on my athlon xp 2600. but the new one seems to use less than 5 %.. perfect

----------

## zeky

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> Just wanted to mention that the new 2.0.0 rocks in the way that it finally uses a lot less cpu. I didn''t want to use amule 1.2.7 because it used everything between 10 and 40% cpu on my athlon xp 2600. but the new one seems to use less than 5 %.. perfect

 

 :Shocked: 

must... emerge... right away.....!

----------

## MaxDamage

I know Linux is all about options but... I really think people should give Mldonkey a try. I also come from Windows and loved emule/overnet.

Mldonkey: Low ram usage, 1-3% cpu load, and you can search in the overnet/edonkey/gnutella/directconnect/soulseek/kazaa networks at the same time, download bittorrent files, or download large web or ftp files!

The core runs in the background so you dont have the GUI loaded all the time, and the web interface is pretty complete. You can make the core start on boot via rc scripts (included in the ebuild) and stop when shutting down without any trouble...

Really, give it a try  :Wink:  it's worth the effort

----------

## mekong

I really love mldonkey, run it 24/7.  I start it up as daemon from init and use Sancho GUI. It's on portage too.  Check screenshot http://sancho-gui.sourceforge.net/images/ss-new-2.png  :Razz: 

emerge net-p2p/mldonkey

emerge net-p2p/sancho-bin

----------

## neenee

why don't you two create a mldonkey thread or something   :Neutral: 

this thread is about new relases of amule  :Wink: 

----------

## Phk

+++ NEWZ +++

 Speaking about aMule2.0.0-rcX, i really must advice aMule2.0.0-rc3 users to emerge amule's CVS version!!

 There's a lot of bug fixes already! Many crashes were now fixed..

 However, pay close attention to the compilation method shown in the www.amule.org, like re-emerging wxGTK with USE="-gtk2", the "./configure" parameters, etc..

 Hope it becomes so stable and "nice" to you, has its here  :Very Happy: 

[[ ]]'s

(FORÇA PORTUGAL - EURO 2004!!!!!)

----------

